# Anybody ever taken a factory tail light apart???



## InsideMan (Sep 23, 2017)

With the price of all these aftermarket tail lights I'm thinking of ordering up some red HD Halos from Diode Dynamics and making my own. Kind of like an "Afterburner" look.

I need to to know if there's a good resting spot inside of the chrome housing for both the inner and outers. If there is, what MM's are they?

Ill have to do a trial run on mine if I can't get an answer here but I may wait until the spring to do so.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I eyeballed it. I wanted to do something to make more of the sidelight lite up. Personally, I feel that at a distance "size", not just total light output matters.

As I recall, it's glued together. I don't remember the details, but I decided against trying to open it up. If this is your daily driver, I'd suggest getting some junkyard lights to play with.

I'm running some DD bulbs in mine and I've been pretty happy. I had to tape over a pin for the bulbs that go into the trunk, but otherwise it was straight forward.


----------



## InsideMan (Sep 23, 2017)

Yea I think I'm gonna give it a go. I want something one off and on top of it I can't see spending what they want for an aftermarket. I've done aftermarket on many occasions and they were nice until they started letting water in or steaming up from bad seals.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm subscribing - lookin' forward to the write up!

[h=1]How-To: Write a Tutorial[/h]


----------



## InsideMan (Sep 23, 2017)

Just to bump this up so the forum members can keep an eye on it. As soon as the weather breaks I'll still be giving this a go.

At this point in time I'm going to be tinting the tail lights while leaving the reverse lights clear. I'll be installing LED's for reverse lights and current brake/turn bulb.

https://www.diodedynamics.com/hd-led-red-halo-rings-pair.html

Ill be using these for the brake light housing as well as the trunk housing. I'll be utilizing the dim and turn feature on the halos as well for a more integrated operation of the lights.


----------

